# Weekend in the Highlands



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Since there have been a few other threads put up about the highlands, I thought I better share some too......

I must say that none of these are my pictures, they were all taken by my guest..... :argie::argie::argie:

Although I did 'direct' a few, when falling over logs as slipping on grass.... top professional that I am!!! :lol:

Anyway, here we go:

We were in Invergarry, Castle Urquhart, Fort Augustus and then heading home....

Our humble lodgings:



















Then onto the rest:



























































































And of course the car (after 2 coats of DODO SN, 350ish miles and the pouring rain)......




























And lastly, my favourite:










I hope you enjoy!!

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent pics mate, guess who forgot there camera?????!!

I see you went to Fort Augustus on saturday? it rained non stop although didn't stop us taking a boat trip up Loch Ness lol

We saw a few boats go up these lochs today the day we left it was gorgeous...typical.

Our hotel was round the corner and up the hill a bit from this..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Love Scotland pictures. Car is awsome as well.


----------



## willrob60 (Aug 7, 2009)

why would people go so spain or lanzagrotty, when they can experience beautiful scotland. come and enjoy the great roads and scenery.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sadly because of the weather we were at Fort Augustus for the weekend it rained Friday and Saturday all day coming home on the Sunday it was stunning cold but the views were immense! If we had the weather the tourists would be more but on the other hand would our land be as lush with the grass and trees as it is? I doubt it lol.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lo i guess i'll have to take a trip into the Grampians and take some castle or ski resort phots Scotland to me is like marmite personally i love it even though i am english


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers guys....

It is such a great place, but I think most people don't really know about it...as strange as it sounds..

If you take away the lack of sunshine:

We have great roads
Stunning views
Lovely, fresh food
Castles, locks, lochs, and other places to visit

G0d, I sound like the blooming tourist board here!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I travel up to Scotland to see family around twice to three times a year, and on my first trip there which was only a year ago i was shocked at how breath taking the scenary is! I love to drive up there, very relaxing (once you pass the all the main busy roads)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool photos Cueball!

Some top roads where you were - hopefully the shaguar got to stretch it's leg a bit :devil:

Where's this - Fort Augustus? It look fortesque :speechles









Canny beat a wee Scottish tour IMO. :driver:

Me and her indoors are heading to Skye to see the rellies in a few weeks. Couldn't give a monkeys about the weather - it looks great either way. The Cuillins look especially good in the pi55ing rain when they go all dark and shiny.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers mate,

Yes there were a few heavy right foot moments.....

The car does sound great when going through the heavy trees :devil:

but I will admit to have been over taken my a fiat panda at one point :doublesho:doublesho

He did then go on to over take another 6 cars, on blind bends..... :wall:

The picture you like the look of is Urquhart Castle, but not the view most people see..... 

You'll have some good :driver: in the mini on those roads......enjoy!

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The castle looks champion! Just had a look at a few sites about it. Maybe she'll let me include it in the tour. It's not that much of a detour on the way home. I take it there's plenty of B+B's about that area?

Not going in the Mini - she complains about the noise, no air-con, the firm seats and suspension, the bumpy roads and the lack of luggage space. Bloody spoilsport. Going in her Focus. I'll get my own back and complain about the quietness, comfort and space.

The guy in the Panda sounds like the kind of character you don't want near you anyway. Nothing wrong with some 'spirited' driving, in the right place and at the right time, but there's a lot of people out there who are just bl00dy insane. :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

More than plenty B & B's.... 

No offence, but get her slapped for being sooo daft!!! the mini was made for those roads......

I think you should take separate cars!!! :lol:

There is always some nutter, just need to stay wellout their way!

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely - I'm goney have a wee game of B+B roulette!

No offence taken - sometimes she's a right old t!t. 

I'll stop hijacking your photo thread now - have a nice day captain. :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice pics Cueball - I remember you did post a comment on my Highlands thread that you were going to make this trip. :thumb:

The worst thing about these holidays is you have to keep stopping every couple of miles to take a look at the scenery and/or take pics as you miss so much of it while driving and concentrating on the roads. Obviously your Fiat Panda driver wasn't bothered about the scenery - there always has to be one nut-job that you come across.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

willrob60 said:


> why would people go so spain or lanzagrotty, when they can experience beautiful scotland. come and enjoy the great roads and scenery.





The Cueball said:


> Cheers guys....
> 
> It is such a great place, but I think most people don't really know about it...as strange as it sounds..
> 
> ...


You're not wrong fellas, we spent our honeymoon in Inverness, four short years ago. We stayed at Castle Stuart for a few days with it's stunning views over the Moray Firth, then spent 4 days cruising Loch Ness. We were just blown away by it all, the scenery, the buildings, the people and the grub. Yeah, ok, it pissed down a little but hey, it was June after all! 

People thought we were crazy because everyone goes somewhere hot, blah blah but ball-bags to them, we had a GREAT time. I have yet to visit a more beautiful part of the world. :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

we were at fort augustus on 3rd october driving from skye over to banchory for 2nd weeks holiday - watched the swing bridge and some boats came through up loch ness, about 12 o'clock

might have seen you fella or grizzle and never knew it! 

shall hopefully get all my pics up this week sometime 

drew


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

We all need some "DW on tour" t-shirts to wear when out and about!!

Did you have a good time?

:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh superb - love the place 

skye was mixed weather but it's not called the misty isle for nothing :lol:

then over to cairngorms for the 2nd week, lovely and sunny but cold was zero most nights - 3500 miles in total on the rental car :driver:

saw red squidgers, red deer and sea eagles to name a few, great landscapes aswell! as said hopefully have some up shots on my site this week sometime if I can fit it in 

drew


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

buckas said:


> we were at fort augustus on 3rd october driving from skye over to banchory for 2nd weeks holiday - watched the swing bridge and some boats came through up loch ness, about 12 o'clock
> 
> might have seen you fella or grizzle and never knew it!
> 
> ...


Well we were up Loch ness from 1pm-2pm then into The Bothy for some grub which was cracking although crap service


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

How far north did you get? the Roads get better and better if you head up the west coast.

Did the run with seventeen mini's right up the west coast this summer to Durness, the roads were, well you can imagine.

Few Pic's.

Pointer - head to applecross, that all I'll say.

Love the Car. oh and Wee green your car is stunning.....



















oh and the star of the show


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

that looks familiar !!
we done a similiar run last yr (ullapool/skye /durness)very good driving


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumb:









Applecross

We stayed in ullapool the two nights and drove up to Durness and beyond and back in early morning with clear roads. I'm Southside as well but some of the lads were from down south.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Sav do you know Crombers? (NMS) He txted me tonight.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Aye his car is in there someplace :thumb: poor sole was behind me some of the road and it could be said I don’t drive the quickest….


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I hope to see him tomorrow night so will mention you.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

He'll just tell you I'm the slow git on the Mini runs :thumb:

But there a great bunch the Mini lot, hope to do the trip with the crew in May.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sav said:


> How far north did you get? the Roads get better and better if you head up the west coast.
> 
> Pointer - head to applecross, that all I'll say.


Only got as far as Inverness this time....

I do the applecross run a few times a year - on the bike though!!!

Looks like you had a good turn out in your photos.....

:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice pics Cueball! Need to get up North myself at some point, usually get away with work but I seem to be office bound at the moment...

Great looking Jag too BTW! :thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Only got as far as Inverness this time....
> 
> I do the applecross run a few times a year - on the bike though!!!
> 
> ...


Think We had twenty odd at Eilean Donan Castle as a few were just there for the first day to that point and a few met up there. But Seventeen did the second day.

Much more and it could get tricky as you know the roads, we got eighteen over the Cattle pass (Applecross) in the one go.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Got back from Stein, Waternish on Skye on Thursday. Thought I'd post up some photos for you to see. Lovely area! Freakish darkness and silence at night, so you get a great sleep. Even more so when you've indulged in the pub's Stella from the tap - yum - hic.

Stayed first night in the Isles of Glencoe hotel at Tighnabruaich. Angie and I stayed there about 6 years ago and thought it was great! So, we thought we'd do it again on the way to Skye to split the journey a wee bit. Weren't so impressed this time, but it wasn't bad.

This was the view through the patio doors in the room. Bit crap weather that day.









Got a few better snaps the next morning. Nice day.

















A few on the road to Skye - taken on the move


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another on the road to Skye









A bunch of cows. Herd you might say. :speechles









Sign at Trumpan - ancient church and graves at the head of Waternish - Lovely views to the Islands. Views which I haven't uploaded! :lol:









This bench was so old and rotten it was like a sponge! Like the aged look of it. Felt a bit arty at the time, hence the photo.









Angie involved in a bad-taste comedy smile in the graveyard. Oops, didn't think at the time.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aunt Dawn's mad cat - it sleeps on it's back and eats the dog food.









A few on the way home as it was a nice day.

















Angie wanted to try her new wellies. I took a snap and went back to the car to read The Sun and ate a cake.


----------

